# two take's, two times



## JustJazzie (Aug 27, 2015)

I spent some time messing about with my macro lens. I got two of each flower that I was relatively satisfied with. 1&2 were taken in the studio with my huge soft box and a reflector. 3&4 were lit with ambient window light.  

Critique and suggestions are always appreciated! (as well as information on flower species, I have no idea what these are.)


1)





2)





3)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4)


----------



## wyogirl (Aug 27, 2015)

I like 1 and 3 best.  2 has flat lighting and 4 has an unoriginal perspective.  I like the angle of the photo on 3 and I like the light in 1.  Although I would tone the highlights down just a hair in 1.  
Just my 2 cents YMMV.


----------



## Wizard1500 (Aug 27, 2015)

I really like 1 and 3, also......come to think of it, I also like 4....


----------



## snowbear (Aug 27, 2015)

One and three, for me; I like the angles.

Nice job, BTW.


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 27, 2015)

wyogirl said:


> I like 1 and 3 best.  2 has flat lighting and 4 has an unoriginal perspective.  I like the angle of the photo on 3 and I like the light in 1.  Although I would tone the highlights down just a hair in 1.
> Just my 2 cents YMMV.


Yeah, I had the same instinct on the highlights. Unfortunately I have recovered them the best I can already. 


Wizard1500 said:


> I really like 1 and 3, also......come to think of it, I also like 4....


Thank you! 


snowbear said:


> One and three, for me; I like the angles.
> 
> Nice job, BTW.


 Thanks, SnowBear! Glad to hear you liked them!


----------



## waday (Sep 9, 2015)

3 and 4 for me, I like the lighting and the angles.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 9, 2015)

Ok, so before I comment, were any spiders harmed in the making of these photos?

Lol

I like 3 the best.


----------



## JustJazzie (Sep 9, 2015)

waday said:


> 3 and 4 for me, I like the lighting and the angles.


Thanks!! 



robbins.photo said:


> Ok, so before I comment, were any spiders harmed in the making of these photos?
> 
> Lol
> 
> I like 3 the best.


No spiders, but the flowers ended up dying shortly after. I'm not sure if it was coincidence, or if I had a part in that. ;-)


----------



## baturn (Sep 9, 2015)

Yup. It's #3 for me, too


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 9, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> No spiders, but the flowers ended up dying shortly after. I'm not sure if it was coincidence, or if I had a part in that. ;-)



The fiend of foliage strikes again!

Lol


----------



## JustJazzie (Sep 9, 2015)

baturn said:


> Yup. It's #3 for me, too


Thanks! I'm thinking of hanging it in my bathroom with purple walls.


----------

